# Candles



## bmhughes89 (May 31, 2017)

We have been making candles and are starting to get into trying natural colorings. Last night we used tumeric to create a very vibrant yellow. Unfortunately almost all of the candles cracked as they cooled overnight. I’m not sure if it was the temperature in our house or the addition of the tumeric to the wax mixture. Has anyone else used tumeric, alkanet, spirulina, etc. for colorings?


----------

